# Diseño de filtro pasaaltas



## yukardo (Jun 21, 2007)

Saludos

Necesito diseñar un filtro pasabajas. alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir una guia para diseñarlo. gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## JV (Jun 21, 2007)

pasaaltas o pasabajas???

http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/~www_pa/Scots_Guide/experiment/intro.html
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_paso_alto
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtro_pasa_bajo

Saludos..


----------



## yukardo (Jun 23, 2007)

los filtros q necesito son pasaaltas de 0.1 Hz, 1 Hz, 10 Hz, 100 Hz y 300 Hz. si alguien conoce esquemas de filtro con esas frecuencias de corte, por favor diganme donde encontrarlos. gracias de antemano


----------

